# Appealing ASA 00810



## angelwlkns (Mar 8, 2010)

Can anyone give any ideas on how to appeal Medicaid denial of 45378-ASA 00810? I billed with DX V76.51. This patient was over the age of 50 which according to the Coding Corner is one of the payment criteria's. Has anyone used anything else and gotten Medicaid to pay your charge????? I am in the state of Texas.


----------

